# la barre con la mirada



## tartalaura

Ciao a tutti.
vorrei chiedervi un aiuto per tradurre questa frase:
"La paciente afirma que su hijo 'la barre con la mirada'".

In italiano suona un po' ambiguo, si tratta di un modo di dire?

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## infinite sadness

Non saprei, forse il figlio è affetto da una sorta di complesso di edipo.


----------



## gatogab

*'la barre con la mirada' *= la guarda fisso, da sopra a sotto, con disdegno.


----------



## infinite sadness

In italiano si direbbe "la squadra con gli occhi".


----------



## tartalaura

Ok, grazie!
Letteralmente in italiano sembrava un po' troppo "hot"...
(peraltro in inglese è stato tradotto: "sweep her with his gaze")


----------



## flljob

En México, _barrer con la mirada_ implica desprecio, desdén.


----------



## Neuromante

flljob said:


> En México, _barrer con la mirada_ implica desprecio, desdén.



Igual que aquí. Tiene toda la pinta de ser una expresión común y no un localismo.


----------



## Agró

Puede no haber ningún desprecio. De hecho, a mí no me lo parece:

*barrer**.* (Del lat. _verrĕre_).

* 4.     * tr. Recorrer un espacio mediante un instrumento adecuado para observar o registrar aquello que se pretende. _Barrer con el escáner, con la cámara de cine._

* 6.     * tr. Examinar un lugar detenidamente buscando algo.



_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Neuromante

Cuando se refiere a una persona sí que hay desprecio, desdén e, incluso, amenaza en la expresión "barrer con la mirada". 

No se usa para decir que se le está mirando como si fuera un lugar  (Passare a settacio) 

Y la otra acepción se refiere al uso de objetos.


----------



## Agró

Un ejemplo de "desprecio" (fuente):

"Barrer con la mirada significa realizar un *movimiento casi constante con los ojos* para, de forma parecida a como hace una escoba cuando la pasamos por el suelo, capturar visualmente todo lo que hay en la vía. Dependiendo de la vía en que nos encontremos, nuestro barrido se realizará de una u otra forma."

Referido a personas (fuente):

*barrer:* (Mx). _jj_. "barrer con la mirada", mirar a alguien de arriba a abajo.


----------



## Neuromante

Y "mirar a alguien de arriba abajo" es una forma de decir que se le mira con desprecio, así que...


Pero sigo sin entender esa referencia a Méjico. No es una expresión mejicana.


----------



## Agró

Neuromante said:


> Y "mirar a alguien de arriba abajo" es una forma de decir que se le mira con desprecio, así que...



No siempre, o no solo.

Sinónimos: escudriñar, recorrer con la mirada, registrar, ver de arriba abajo, escrutar, barrer; Mirar desdeñosamente, por encima del hombro.


----------



## Neuromante

¿Pero tanto te cuesta admitirlo?


Por cierto, todos esos enlaces son de una página inglesa de un diccionario para traducciones. Si ya me fío poco del uso de acepciones descontextualizadas imagínate la confianza que me da la versión inglesa del habla hispana. Al margen de que no todas las palabras enlazadas tenían relación con "barrer con la mirada" al menos en los enlaces no la encontré.


----------



## tartalaura

A mio parere, in italiano, "squadrare dalla testa ai piedi" potrebbe indicare disprezzo o sospetto o persino sfida. Chi viene "squadrato" è osservato come se fosse un oggetto e non una persona.


----------



## ursu-lab

Sì, "squadrare" una persona ha sempre un'accezione negativa.
Ma un figlio generalmente non squadra una madre, perché la conosce e non ha bisogno di osservarla in un modo particolare, a meno che non sia vestita in modo indecente.
Se è solo un atteggiamento di conflitto si dice che "la guarda con disprezzo". Direi che in questo caso particolare "squadrare" non si può usare.


----------



## tartalaura

ursu-lab said:


> Ma un figlio generalmente non squadra una madre, perché la conosce e non ha bisogno di osservarla in un modo particolare.


 
In realtà si tratta della descrizione di un caso psichiatrico, per cui direi che la madre in questione ha l'_impressione_ che il figlio la "squadri"..
Grazie mille di tutti i suggerimenti!


----------

